# SMEP - Boy or Girl!



## sethsmummy

I started this on another place and it got closed :( 

so here goes again...hopefully people will see it in here. 

ladies who used the SMEP method to conceive.. are you/did you have a boy or girl or boy/girl twins. Im paranoid this method means its defenitely going to be a boy (would still be loved but would love love love a girl)


----------



## sethsmummy

anybody? xx


----------



## xloulabellex

What does SMEP mean? :)


----------



## sethsmummy

its the sperm meets egg method

*In order to ensure sperm and egg meet, you will try every other day starting on the eighth day of your cycle. The timing of this is based on how long sperm live, realistically a few days under ideal conditions. On the tenth day of your cycle you will begin daily testing with OPKs (ovulation prediction kits) and upon receiving a positive OPK you will try 3 more days in a row. Skip one day and give it one more try.*

xx


----------



## xloulabellex

No I haven't, BUT will be trying to DTD up all the way up to 2/3 days before ovulation I think as i would like a little girl next time :) xx


----------



## sethsmummy

i hate they've moved everything gender related in here lol. I did have it in one of the other boards where it started getting answers but then they closed it :(

I really want a little girl to finish my family off and am seriously worried that iv no chance with dtd right the way up to o and after :( 

oh well what will be will be. i can hope lol xx


----------



## xloulabellex

Hopefully one of the earlier female sperm from an early DTD got there first :) it got a head start so by the time you ovulated, it may have already reached the end zone before a male sperm got a chance <3

Got my fingers crossed for you :) I too am desperate for a little girl, this is our last child so will be my last chance (we are TTC next month so i'm eating lots of food 'supposedly' helps to get a little girly and will DTD from day 8 til couple days bedree O if due, and will keep my fingers crossed xx


----------



## sethsmummy

oh my gosh i think i love you :hugs: haha why the hell didn't i think of that! You've just made my day lol. :dance:


----------



## xloulabellex

Hahah <3 I unfortunately had gender dissapointment last pregnancy (to anyone reading this, wether you believe that exists or not, I did have it. and am not trying to start an argument) and I hate myself for it now as I ADORE my son sooo much he is my world.. but I too, really hope I get my little girl next time. So you're talking to the lady who knows how you're feeling <3

I hope you get your girlie :) hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy regardless though <3 can't wait to TTC and have a bump again


----------



## sethsmummy

thanks hun.. i would hope nobody would judge you! I know fine well im going to be a little disappointed if this is another boy.. thats why we are finding out through a scan if we can.. i want to have my sulk for a few days then get all excited again. Baby is going to be loved no matter what sex it is but i would really really love a girl to go with my two boys. 

have you long before your going to be ttc again hun? xx


----------



## xloulabellex

Next month I believe is the plan :) eeeekkk

I've been googling non-stop how to concieve a girl and its driving me a bit barmy so going to try to stop googling lol! Have started a TTC Pink diet of all the foods supposedly help, and will try the correct timing too but what will be, will be :)

Not long til your 12wk scan :) how lovely! xx


----------

